# Check out my first playable map I created



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi guys, I created my first playable map on the Geogusser platform, which I like to share with you all, and you may be interested in it. Geogusser is a web browser game, where it places you randomly in a location via google maps, and from interacting from it, you have to guess where you are. The map feature locations in the United States that I consider to be famous, interesting, or beautiful places. Please note that due to the seemly infinite places that fit this, my map is not meant as an extensive list.

You have to create an account to play, but there is a free tier that you can play one map (mine or another) once every day. To circumvent the daily limit, I have generated challenge links that can be played even after the limit is exceeded.

Here is the link to my map:
Famous, Interesting, or Beautiful Places in the US


Here are the challenge links:
1) https://www.geoguessr.com/challenge/nxDzbTtfwF2rIZTn
2) https://www.geoguessr.com/challenge/rtuX3yuiUbp4bLw3
3) https://www.geoguessr.com/challenge/HWx1S8MPnpC1nNsO

If my game is popular here, then I will generate more links.

There are not rules for playing this map, unlike other maps that have restrictions such as not using external resources such as google map, cannot move around /zoom in, etc., so do you. I ask that you don't post the names of my locations of my map and don't identify them (this include the city and region the location is in) from other users post on this thread, so you don't spoil the experience of other players. If a location seems off, for example seems like it doesn't fit my criteria of placing famous, interesting, or beautiful places or you cannot move then please let me know through PM as it may be a mistake on my part (please include the game result page link so I can locate the location in question).

If a location interested you and you like to know where it is, go to the result page for that game and click the flag where the location is. Once you click on it, it should take you to google maps where the location is revealed. If the initial page doesn't fit what you looking for try zooming around as google maps place you in a random orientation of the location.

Here are some guidelines for you that may be helpful if you are playing:

If the point of view of your starting position is "weird" (this happens the most to tall buildings such as skyscrapers, nature scenery such as tall trees and mountains, and roadside attraction) but is "focused" I recommend you zooming out then in as the map maker is buggy. If is still unclear than try looking around the area. If your starting POV is directed along a road or not at a specific building or at a natural landmark then most likely you are in a scenic drive or in a small-town place, and for those location I intended for you to explore the locations. If you do get lost, hit the flag icon to return to starting position.

Some locations may have signs that point to different directions, particularly mountain and skiing routes. For these places, if the map permits it, I haven't made a predetermined orientation so you can choose what direction to take. Again, if the initial direction you take doesn't suits you, you can click on the flag icon to return to your starting position and go in the other direction.

Some locations may not be on road as normal google street view didn't offer a good view of the location. With that said, there shouldn't be any PS (photosphere). Unfortunately, not all location that fit my game is available due to bad or zero courage on google maps. Also, some of the locations may be close as interesting, famous, and beautiful places tend to cluster around a location.

After you are done exploring the location, then make a guess on where it's located on the mini map, so you can receive your score (out of 5000 for each location) and move on to the next location.

I would like to make this a long-term project, so there might be slow periodic updates which I will announce on this thread.

Please let me know what you like or dislike about the map. If you have any issues such as a bad location or others, please let me know so I can fix it.

Hope you enjoyed playing my first ever created map. If you do enjoy my map, I request that at your discretion, to click on the heart icon as the more people like it, the more visible my map becomes to others. Thank you for reading this, it took me weeks to complete 1st version of the map.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

TLDR:
I created a map that you guys can play.
Here is the link to the map. 
Note you need to have an account if you don't already have one to play. (There is a free tier)

Let me know if you have any issue with the locations on the map, and I'm interested in hearing what you like or dislike about my map.

*Update*:It's currently the most popular map for this week on the website. 

*Update 2:* It's no longer the most popular map for this week.  
Oh well, it was too early to tell, and maybe it can regain it's popular title. If not, it was a minor, short lived boast for me that was fun when it lasted.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Well if there are interest in the map, I have some announcements regarding it.

I created this google form to report bad locations.

I'm in the process of adding more natural scenery locations such as national parks, state parks, beaches, islands, etc. to help balance out the dynamics and difficulty of the game as after I did a test run on my map it became clear that it was favoring urban locations which tend to be more easier.

The map is currently the 3rd most popular map of the month, which is awesome.

Here are more challenge links for any takers:
1) https://www.geoguessr.com/challenge/l3kyUoKp2bojpk4q
2) https://www.geoguessr.com/challenge/3rlfKlPeBRZusm2F
3) https://www.geoguessr.com/challenge/iZBcgK90uRgxZ10v

Let me know if you want a challenge with specific arrangement such as no moving, no panning, or/and no zooming, as I can certainly generate challenges with those parameters.

Again, I'm interested in hearing your opinions regarding the map or anything regarding the map.

Also I want to hear your thoughts about photosphere, as I am thinking about leaving/adding them to the map. Here is an example of a location (Eiffel tower) that has a photosphere and one that on street view coverage.
1) Photosphere coverage
2) Street View coverage


----------

